
How we make websites - imgabe
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2009/01/how_we_make_websites.shtml
======
patio11
Next up, on How We Make Powerpoint Presentations:

1) White text on black slides: yes.

2) Black text on white slides: yes.

3) White text on blue slides which have gradients going all the way to white:
no.

~~~
fantastic-life
Sorry, I've updated the slides. They looked ok (if not pretty on my machine).
think slideshare conversation bleaches a little. anyway, now black on white

------
mnemonik
Doesn't validate:
[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.co.uk...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.co.uk%2Fblogs%2Fradiolabs%2F2009%2F01%2Fhow_we_make_websites.shtml&charset=\(detect+automatically\)&doctype=Inline&group=0)

Oh, the irony.

~~~
fantastic-life
no irony. the post was about how our team built /programmes and /music. we're
not responsible for the whole of bbc.co.uk and we're not responsible for the
bbc's shoddy moveable type install that powers the radiolabs blog. trust me
the post was valid xhtml when i wrote it. it just got mangled by MT and the
old bbc templating system. If you manage to find validation errors on
/programmes or the beta part of /music i'd award you the irony points. but
don't kick us for stuff we didn't build...

Michael

~~~
danw
Thanks for sharing this presentation, it's very insightful to see the process
behind /programmes

